# Turning Over a new leaf..



## lazersteve (Apr 3, 2007)

When I arrived home from work today I was very pleased to find that my copy of the renowned book _Refining Precious Metal Wastes_ by C. M. Hoke had arrived in the post!

Here are a few snapshots of my new manual:







and







I'm sure this is a very trivial event to most of you but for me it is not. I feel as if I'm embarking on a new leg of my journey as a gold refiner. In the past I had always been more concerned with just being able to recover the gold, but now with the help of this book and the forum, I am turning over a new leaf and striving towards producing _refined gold_. I already have a new disposition on the entire subject and haven't even read a full page of the text.

A special thanks to Harold for pushing in this direction as I'm sure the quality and quantitiy of my work will improve due to this acquisition which you have inspired.

Steve


----------



## Charlena (Jun 8, 2007)

But now I can't remember the guys name....and there were a bunch of his updated book on fee-bay but now I can't find not 1. :S

anyhow...Congrats and May all your dreams come true!


----------



## aflacglobal (Jun 8, 2007)

Yep !!! I can see now i am going to have to get me some of these books. 
I tend to get my information from research studies and technical papers.
I know these books are the basics and that's what we all need as newbies.

You guys have got me looking for gold everywhere now. I found some today, just out of stupid luck. I will post some pictures of it if i can figure this picture thing out. I don't know what the hell they are , but i know theirs gold in them. 

Oh yeah !!!! A nice story comes along with it free of charge.  

Ralph


----------



## lazersteve (Jun 9, 2007)

I strongly recommend the C.M. Hoke book as foundation to any refiners library. It' contains very detailed instructions on the refining, testing, economy, and many other aspects of refining precious metals. The beauty of the book is the way she writes the book in easy to understand language.

Steve


----------



## aflacglobal (Jun 9, 2007)

You are up late.

Note to self: C.M. Hoke book. Another item for the forum store. :idea: :idea:


----------



## lazersteve (Jun 9, 2007)

I just got in from New Orleans. I figured I would catch up on my posts now that I'm back in Florida again. Earlier today I only had a few minutes to answer PM's and posts while I was away due to other obligations. 

I'll be nodding out before much longer.


Steve


----------



## MacDaddy (Jun 9, 2007)

lazersteve said:


> When I arrived home from work today I was very pleased to find that my copy of the renowned book _Refining Precious Metal Wastes_ by C. M. Hoke had arrived in the post!
> 
> Steve



Steve, Hoke's book is a classic reference, but does not come with hands-on video tutorials like yours. You have contributed information on an equal to any book that's out there.

To those envious of Steve's new book, I would say, "Forget the books - read this forum!"


----------



## fafrd (Jun 14, 2007)

ahh MacDaddy i very wise person sent me a email with this in it and it is probally the best thing i have heard here (The book will teach you which acids to use, and how and why. It will teach you how to identify metals that you're going to encounter, and tell you how to deal with them. Best of all, it's there for you when you need it. ) and you may take that to heart that when u have a problem that the book will be their and u don't need to wait for someone to answer you and i thank Harold for this pearl of wisdom fafrd (matt)


----------



## aflacglobal (Jun 14, 2007)

http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?t=559


----------

